# Titan Replacement Hose



## Paul97 (Jun 26, 2010)

I have the Screwfix Titan vacuum cleaner and need a new replacement hose, the original one is rubbish and is all cracked now. I have seen plenty on Ebay but they all seem to have a threaded end that fits into the hole on to the unit, can anyone recommend a suitable replacement.

Thanks


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/SPARES2GO-Extension-Vacuum-Cleaner-Adaptors/dp/B0166MGYBY


----------



## Paul97 (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks Bigbruiser :thumb:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

I did this 2 months ago.

First buy this hose

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-25-inc...ISH-POND-PUMP-MARINE-FLEXI-PIPE-/380424843871

Second take the fittings off your exsiting hose, they do just pull off.

Third fit your fitttings to your new hose

Lastly enjoy your new flexable hose for under a tenner.


----------

